# Hows my story?



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, It's a fanfiction for Crysis. I basically wrote 70% of the game on to an 11 page paper. It was for my Sc-fi unit in English.
I don't own ANY characters. 

*Crisis *​ *Fort Bragg, North Carolina, 2045 AD March 24th 1900 hours *​ 

*The person behind the weapons desk started to pick out a sleek black suit that reminded the lieutenant of bubble wrap. â€œLetâ€™s get you into your new suit Lieutenant Cook. Here, put this on.â€ He slipped the full body nanosuit under the blast glass that protected the young sergeant who had weapons dispensing duty.*
*  The lieutenant started to walk towards to changing rooms. He dangled his dog tags. Cook stopped and held them up to read them for the tenth time today. *
*â€œFirst Lieutenant John Cook, U.S Special Forces, 2nd Delta Force battalionâ€ *
*Youâ€™ve come pretty far, Cook.*
*He looked down the changing room and noticed an open door. Wanting to see what this â€œnanosuitâ€ (as the tag said) was, he jogged to his changing room. *
*            Cook wasted no time in getting the suit on. It was skin tight and somewhat small. As he slid the hood on to his scalp, he noticed the suit light up to life. His previously impaired vision became even better then the human eye, and he saw a HUD around him. All his vital signs, the suitâ€™s mode, and tactical information were relayed onto his field of view. *
*            This is kinda cool *
*He read the instruction manual that immediately launched, as it had detected that this was his first time wearing the suit. He grew more confident in itâ€™s usefulness as he skimmed the text. He stopped at the chapter titled â€œHow to control your nanosuitâ€ He quickly noticed the underlined â€œbrain wave controlledâ€ text. *
*He started to imagine the â€œsuper strengthâ€ mode that the instruction manual had described.   Cookâ€™s vision started to tint red and then his vision turned normal again.  *
*I donâ€™t feel any different*
* He found that he had indeed far greater strength than before after he accidentally destroyed his whole changing room. The private in the next room over almost had a heart attack.  One of the guards ran into the changing room with his gun ready. His relief that it was nothing serious was only surpassed by his dismay at the situation. A sigh passed his lips before he mumbled to himself about how stupid the sight was.  *
*â€œUhh sorry about that, I was just testing it out.â€*
* The lieutenant walked out of the now destroyed room and tried to acquire as little attention as possible. To his displeasure, he was getting snide looks from all of the people in the shooting range, which was next to the weapon masterâ€™s kiosk. *
*The weapons master grinned as he watched the lieutenant walk out of the room. â€œI see you had a bit of an ordeal there, Cookâ€ *
*â€œYou didnâ€™t tell me it would do that!â€*
*â€œWell, I should report this to High Command, but itâ€™s not easy getting used to these new nanosuits. Iâ€™ll let you go this time.â€ *
*â€œWell, donâ€™t I get to learn how to use this on the range?â€ He was anxious to learn just how powerful this wonder of technology was. The weapons master let out a heavy sigh. *
*â€œAlways a Special Forces officer who wants to get the guns immediatelyâ€ *
*The weapons master took a SCAR assault rifle off its holder and slid it under the glass. He also grabbed some ammo clips and slid those under as well. *
*            â€œHappy shooting, I assume you will learn the rest of the suitâ€™s abilities soon, but I will give you a tip, Strength mode will reduce the recoilâ€ *
*â€œOkayâ€ Cook would only figure out that the weapons master had insulted his intelligence after he started to shoot on the Range  *
*Cook was no stranger to the SCAR. He had spent months using it in various operations. The suit was complimenting it. *
*Everyoneâ€™s jaw dropped as they watched the perfect shots cook was making. No recoil at all, thatâ€™s so awesome After he experimented with some of the suits modes (and ran into a wall with the speed mode), he felt it was time for him to turn in his rifle and report for operations.  He sprinted to the weapons master and handed the rifle back to him. *
*â€œSo, will I be keeping the nanosuit?â€*
*The weapons master let out a how-stupid-are-you sigh.*
*â€œI assumed soâ€ *
*The lieutenant was walking back to the barracks when he got a radio signal.   *
*            â€œThis is Admiral Burns; we have a mission for you Cook, The North Korean army has invaded Skingrad Island. They took an American archeologist hostage. We need him back. I want you ready to depart in an hour. Be on the helipad by 2100 hours.â€ *
*            â€œYes sir.â€*
*The lieutenant was all too happy to get to use the new suit on a mission, but it was extremely suspicious. *
*This is way to soon to be having a mission; I think they planned this out.  *
*The lieutenant was at the helipad 3 minutes early, and he sat down with a cigarette to watch the sun set. *
*He could hear the helicopter long before he could see it. It had the familiar loud whooping sound that was known to cause hearing loss among his comrades. The helicopter was in a rush as they dropped a net for him to climb up rather than take the time to land. As he boarded the Helicopter, he noticed that the only other person on board was the pilot. *
*            Cook had so many questions he wanted to ask the pilot. He thought about them during the trip  *
*Why am I going alone? Why am I not going with my squad? Why didnâ€™t they just invade the island? *
*None of them would be answered.  *
*            Before he even saw land, the pilot gave a green light to jump out into the ocean below. *
*â€œWe canâ€™t risk having them see us; the island is only 5 miles away.â€ *
*Something is very wrong about this mission. *
*He reluctantly jumped out of the helicopter and splashed into the cold waters below. *
*He watched the helicopter make a 180 and run back to base. Cook was about to see land when he received another radio message from the admiral.  *
*â€œSorry about that, cook but we canâ€™t risk anyone knowing about this.  I will be coordinating this mission and we will have a constant radio link from now onâ€ *
*Lieutenant Cook was all too happy to hear this. *
*            â€œAlright Admiral, why is this mission so secretive? Why is it that this was done almost immediately after I got my nanosuit?â€ *
*â€œI canâ€™t tell you, it would endanger the missionâ€ *
*â€œLovely, then never mind.â€ *
*He would have said more but he had hit land. It was a bay about 500 feet across, with jungle in the interior and a small dirt road.  He had no idea where to go. *
*            â€œHow do I know where to go?â€*
*            â€œCheck your GPS; I thought you read the manual on thisâ€¦â€*
*He had figured out that all he had to do was think of the term that he wanted and it would pop up on his HUD. He brought the GPS up. It said that he was about 4 miles from where they were holding the archeologists. *
*            Cook made his way through the heavy jungle that seemed like it was designed to keep people from crossing. Twice he ran into a spider web and had to franticly get it off the suit. The lieutenant did not like creepy crawlies.  Even though speed mode made it quicker and easier to run through jungle and swamps, it was still no easy task to navigate the thick vegetation. He froze in fear when he saw a group of North Korean soldiers directly in front of him. He promptly thought of â€œStealthâ€ and he watched the light bend right around him. It looked like his body was a gigantic blob of water. They passed the brushes he was standing in without noticing him. *
* Whoa, they really thought of everything for this suit. *
*            â€œThat was a quick save their Cook, youâ€™re lucky I didnâ€™t have to scrub the mission right there. Way to think on your feet. If you go half a click east, youâ€™ll find a ridge with a view of the compound where theyâ€™re holding the archeologist.â€*
*            The lieutenant smirked â€œAlright, do you have any schematics of the compound? Iâ€™d really like to go in with a bit of Intel.â€*
*            â€œNo we donâ€™t, they have some sort of GPS jammer and it means that after you get in, I canâ€™t help you. â€œ*
*            Cook was not happy, he hated no intel operations. *
*            He spoke in anger. â€œWill do I guess, but I want a helicopter here ready to lift me off ASAP, this is a search and rescue, you know.â€
            â€œAnd youâ€™d think I hadnâ€™t made plans for that? Donâ€™t worry, youâ€™ll be fine.â€ *
*Cook fought with the jungle to get to the ridge. He saw the compound and used his binoculars to highlight points of interest on his HUD. He saw an excavation rig and realized that they were forcing the archeologist to help with the North Koreans own operation.  He switched back to stealth mode and started to climb off the ridge. *
*            After he dropped to the ground, he saw a bridge with a machine gun nest on the other side. This place was heavily fortified and designed to keep infiltrators away. However, they had no idea that they would be dealing with some one who was almost invisible. He had no trouble getting in and finding the excavation site. He did have a close call at the door to the site as he bumped into an officer, but the officer downplayed it as his imagination. *
*            Finding the archeologist was easy. He was talking to the commander of the KPA forces in the area. He couldnâ€™t think of any way to get the archeologist out without dealing with the commander, which meant killing him silently. However, that also left the problem of getting the archeologist out. He cautiously listened to their conversation*
*            â€œYou canâ€™t do this, general, we have no idea what will happen if we open this. This technology does not look like it was human.â€ The archeologist was shaky and sweat beads ran down his neck. *
*            The unnamed general spoke in badly accented English*
*            â€œI donâ€™t care, this could mean a powerful source of energy for Korea, Korea needs this. You will do this or I will see to it that it does happenâ€ *
*After moving around to get a better look at the object they were talking about, Cook saw that it was a large chunk of rock that was glowing blue and had some sort of frozen object within it. It was rigged with drills all around it. *
*â€œAlright General, if you do this then itâ€™s all on you if this is bad.â€ *
*            Cook watched him press a few buttons on a keypad and the drills sprang to life. He watched it inch closer to the rock as it started to gain speed. The drill made contact with the rock, and he was panic stricken as he saw the glowing light start to throb.  The drills started to work harder at the huge rock, and it throbbed faster and brighter. It was too much, Cook uncloaked from his suit and switched to armor mode to deal with a possible explosion. The archeologist jumped as he saw a being materialize from nowhere.      *
*            The panic-stricken archeologist spoke in quick gasps. â€œWho the hell are you?â€ *
*            â€œUS Special Forces, Iâ€™m here to get you out of hereâ€ *
*            Ohh thank goâ€¦â€ as he was about to finish his sentence, the rock erupted in a brilliant explosion of light. Cook had learned from his training that you should dive to the ground before an explosion and he did just that. His vision went black and he felt it get incredibly cold. He looked up from his prone position and saw the whole room frozen, including the archeologist. He stood frozen like a doll in place. He was trying to shield his eyes from the explosion. *
*            Cook was lucky that his suit protected him from temperature changes, but that was the least of his worries. What was in front of him was a lot worse than what had just happened. A large blue robotic looking object stood looking directly at him. It looked like it was out of this world. It had a slim figure, stood with two legs and a sleek metallic blue head. Lieutenant Cook was scared. He held his gun up and wasted a clip on it out of fear. The bullets ricocheted off like bouncy balls on pavement. Fight or flight, he had tried fighting and it failed. He could only get away from this, and report it to base. *
*            He switched to speed mode and ran, trying to get away from the menacing robotic thing. He had no idea if it was hostile, but it became clear that it was as it chased after him. Moving with the deadly accuracy of a cheetah, it gained on him and struck his back with something sharp. The pain rippled through his body and yet he still ran. There was nothing else, If he stopped, he was dead. *
*He tried to be as quiet as possible so as to not give away his position.      *
*â€œGet me out of here NOW! Some sort of alien is pursuing me. The archeologist is dead. *
*            â€œCook, this sounds really strange, but Iâ€™ll get you out of here. I have a helicopter on standby, so you should get to the evac zone, it will be waiting there. *
*Itâ€™s one click to the east. *
* Great, not even a hint of stress. I really hope heâ€™s just very good at keeping a clear head. *
*The lieutenant found a large metal box and cloaked there. He fearfully peeked out of his box to see that the alien had lost interest in  the direction it had originally run, and had started looking elsewhere.  As soon as the alien rounded a corner, Cook switched to speed mode and ran out of the excavation site. The landscape was far different; the whole island was covered in ice. There were multiple frozen Koreans in different poses. All of them had no idea what had just happened. *
*            â€œIâ€™m getting a strange report from the pilot. Apparently, the whole island is frozen over. What the hell happened down there?â€*
*            He started to run towards the flashing light on his HUD that told him where the evac zone was. *
*            â€œI have no idea. All I know is that itâ€™s not from this world.â€*
*He had a hard time talking. The adrenaline rush and the constant running had him exhausted. His words came out in a jumbled mess. *
*            He swore he heard the alien moving around a few times during the run. Though he never saw it, it scared him to no end. After awhile of running, he was within visual range of the helicopter when the menacing alien came out from nowhere and attacked him. Without thinking, he struck back. This enraged the alien and it pinned him to the ground. He could feel the cold metallic hands start to freeze his suit. Not even the suitâ€™s temperature control systems could deal with the super cooling that was happening to his body. *
*            He struggled to fight the alien off him. It was far stronger than Cook was in his strength mode. The menacing stare it gave added to the chilling effect. It was spreading through his body at an ever-expanding rate.  He saw the helicopter start up and lift off with a gunner on the minigun. He switched to armor mode and gave in to the ice. It was his only hope that the minigun would kill the alien, and not kill him.  No one would disagree that it was torture to watch the being suck the life out of him. He felt the cold grip his body as it started to spread to his head. He felt the pain of the super chilled ice and then he slowly got numb. He could not even concentrate on what was happening. His vision started to turn black. He could not differentiate between a few seconds or a few hours. It really didnâ€™t matter, as he was helpless. *
*            He was about to black out when he saw the alien run off. The ice melted off his body, and his suit rapidly warmed him up. He felt rejuvenated.*
*He shuffled to his feet, and started to walk towards the hovering helicopter. The gunner was still shooting the alien who was making circles around it. *
*            â€œHop on! I want to be home in time for dinner. The admiral is going to nuke this island in 10 minutes, so we had better get off.â€*
*The pilot wasted no time getting a net ladder down to the injured lieutenant. He climbed up at a quickened pace as the alien made another run. He felt the vibrations of the minigun shooting and the familiar rapid whoop sound of the gun. *
*            As soon as Cook made it on the helicopter, the pilot booked it. He felt relieved. He was finally going home, going back to debrief on what had happened. He was not scared that it would still be on the island; nothing could survive a nuke. Cook lied down to take a nap before he debriefed. He needed to get some rest and relaxation from the crisis that had almost killed him. He decided not to think about what would happen when the media got wind of what had just happened. It didnâ€™t matter, for he had done something extraordinary. Cook closed his eyes and fell into a deeply needed sleep. *
*            That was one hell of a ride there Cook*











​


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Please upload it on FA as a fanfic, and post a link.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Please upload it on FA as a fanfic, and post a link.



Will do when I get back from school. I don't have enough time atm.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

A number of times when you forgot the end punctuation.



> *â€œAlright General, if you do this then itâ€™s all on you if this is bad.â€ *


 
Doesn't sound right for the given situation.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A number of times when you forgot the end punctuation.
> 
> Could you point the errors out? It wont really matter because I'm turning this in today at school... but I'd like to know.
> 
> ...



I might change that.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Also...doesn't this count as a critique?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 24, 2010)

It does.  Locked for now, and it can be submitted to the Critique thread after he does a critique or two for others.


----------

